# Do I Need a 4X4 or 4X2 Truck for Towing?



## WillieD (Mar 20, 2009)

I'm replacing a Toytoa Tundra 4X4 truck with a Toyota Tacoma to tow my 4,000 lb 23 foot center console. I am debating whether to get the Tacoma 4X2 or the Tacoma 4X4. The new Tacomas (both 4X2 and 4X4) come with 6,500 lb rated towing packages. The question is....do I need the 4X4 to get in and out of well maintained boat ramps or will the 4X2 suffice? I use the Navy Sherman Cove ramp which is in pretty good shape. Interested in some advice.


----------



## ADRENALINE (May 6, 2008)

4x4 only way to go on a truck, period!


----------



## Grassflatsfisher (Oct 3, 2007)

You can't beat a 4x4 for those situations. If you go with a 4x2 make sure you get the trd off road edition with the push button locking rear diff. That makes a huge difference also.

On another note I to bit into the Tacoma trap...6mos later I was back in a full size. Just not enough leg room and gas mileage was worse than my new Sierra.


----------



## markm0369 (Oct 31, 2007)

*4x2*

You should not need 4X4 at any of the local ramps that are in good cond. My boat weighs close to 6000 and I use to pull it out of there with an isuzu rodeo, no issues. enough toung weight to give the back end some traction and ease on up never spun a wheel. I have a full size chevy now but only 2 wd still not an issue.


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

markm0369 said:


> You should not need 4X4 at any of the local ramps that are in good cond. My boat weighs close to 6000 and I use to pull it out of there with an isuzu rodeo, no issues. enough toung weight to give the back end some traction and ease on up never spun a wheel. I have a full size chevy now but only 2 wd still not an issue.



Ditto.


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

If you have a 4x4 now and trade for a 2wd you will regret it. Its better to have it and not need it then to need it and not have it. As long as you can afford it go 4wd you won't ever have to worry about it.


----------



## Jolly Mon (Jun 9, 2011)

cody d said:


> If you have a 4x4 now and trade for a 2wd you will regret it. *Its better to have it and not need it *then to need it and not have it. As long as you can afford it go 4wd you won't ever have to worry about it.


I went from 4x4 to 4x2 to tow my 23' center console and with good ramps that is not true. 

It's not better to have it and not need it when you pay the additional costs for:
Sticker price
Insurance
Gas mileage
wear and tear costs

Don't try to "power through" your ramps and you should be fine.


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

I've got a Silverado 4x2 with a "locking" hub (though I think it's really limited slip) and a 21' flats boat. The only place I've wanted a 4x4 is Herron Bayou ramp. It's not paved and the traction is poor if it's wet at the bottom. It can take a few tries to get the boat out. (3600 lbs with the trailer).

NO problem at Sherman Cove. I used to have a 4x2 Tahoe and it would pull my big boat (6500 lbs) in and out at Sherman Cove no problem.

So I went for slightly better gas mileage. But yeah, that one ramp makes me regret it once in awhile.

Jim


----------



## ADRENALINE (May 6, 2008)

cody d said:


> If you have a 4x4 now and trade for a 2wd you will regret it. Its better to have it and not need it then to need it and not have it. As long as you can afford it go 4wd you won't ever have to worry about it.


+1. Why on earth would anyone own a TRUCK that is not 4wd?????. Better to have it and not need it than to not have the option!!!!!!!!!!!! I have always used 4wd when pulling boats out. Sure a 2wd might pull a small boat out spinning tires, but why try if you know your going to tow??


----------



## ADRENALINE (May 6, 2008)

Jolly Mon said:


> I went from 4x4 to 4x2 to tow my 23' center console and with good ramps that is not true.
> 
> It's not better to have it and not need it when you pay the additional costs for:
> Sticker price
> ...


Get a mini van with a tow hitch (joke). If you are going to tow, you nee a vehicle that will perform, not just get by in the best situations.


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

i agree adrenaline i just feel that 4wd is handy alot not just for pulling a boat out. i have never owned a 2wd and as long as i can afford it i will always own a 4wd.


----------



## Hydro Therapy 2 (Sep 11, 2008)

I traded my 4x4 Dodge in and got the new Tundra 2 wheel drive and don"t have any regrets, the Tundra is plenty strong and pulls the boat right out no troubles.


----------



## FLbeachbum (Jul 17, 2008)

ADRENALINE said:


> Get a mini van with a tow hitch (joke). If you are going to tow, you nee a vehicle that will perform, not just get by in the best situations.



I resemble that remark. I tow my 17 Mako with a mini van and have no problems at any of the local ramps.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

I've pulled my 20' bay boat with my 2wd Sierra and Yukon. I've pulled an Everglades 320 with the Sierra. Never once did I wish they were 4x4. And you might want to take a look at the tow ratings. Historically, 4wd's held a lower tow rating. When you see the max rating, it is typically based on a 2wd, long bed, single cab truck. Not 4wd, four door, short bed.


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

markm0369 said:


> You should not need 4X4 at any of the local ramps that are in good cond. My boat weighs close to 6000 and I use to pull it out of there with an isuzu rodeo, no issues. enough toung weight to give the back end some traction and ease on up never spun a wheel. I have a full size chevy now but only 2 wd still not an issue.


Don't back down the ramp at BWB marina in Niceville with a 2 wheel drive truck.


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

I think you will regret downsizing from the Tundra to the Taco. Having owned both, the Tundra towing and stopping power is leaps and bounds ahead of the Tacoma. 2wd trucks should not exist, in my opinion. Never had to use 4wd at a ramp but I need it to put the boat in the backyard when the grass is wet (it's uphill)

No truck (even the small ones) are going to get good mileage, if you were downsizing to save a couple mpgs I would just buy a cheap 5 spd 4 cylinder car to drive around and keep your real tow vehicle. jmo


----------



## WillieD (Mar 20, 2009)

*Thanks to all for your advice.*

Appreciate all the good advice. Looks like the 4X4 wins by a nose. I keep coming back to the earlier advice "better to have it and not need it than to need it and not have it.
Willie D


----------



## sandman770 (Nov 23, 2010)

Having moved down here from Ohio 2 years ago I have to say, unless you are going on some serious off road, I can't see the need for a 4x4 down here. We used 2wds up north till the ramps were solid ice during duck season. I've got a 2wd Tundra w/tow package now (10,400lb capacity), anything too steep for her is too steep to put the boat in anyhow (can't get squared up on the bunks).

That being said, I would stick with a full size truck.


----------



## Freedom Outlaw (Oct 4, 2007)

You are definitely going to notice the difference going from a full size Tundra to the Taco. I pull a double axle trailer with a Kubota L2900 with a front end loader. I am guessing that it weighs somewhere close to 4k.


I went from a 2wd full size chevy to a 4wd Taco with the V-6. My thinking was the same as yours, plenty of towing capacity, it will be fine. Well....it will do the job but you are going to realize that mass is behind you a lot more than you would with a full size truck. The transmission is fine but you will likely need to bring it down two gears and when you go to stop is when you will really notice the difference.


I love my Taco and I do not pull my tractor that much but when I do, I sure can tell the difference between the Taco and full size truck. Oh, and if you think you are going to get much better gas mileage, nope ain't gonna happen. I nurse my truck to get around 17 around town, I do get around 22 mpg on the highway. My father just bought a full size Z-71 with the 5.3. He gets about the same mileage I do.


FO


Per usual no edits for spelling or syntax


----------



## smann316 (Aug 2, 2010)

FLbeachbum said:


> I resemble that remark. I tow my 17 Mako with a mini van and have no problems at any of the local ramps.


Me too!! My Toyota Sienna pulls my Pathfinder just fine. Now, there is no "cool" factor at all. However, I have just ordered a new company car (Ford Escape w v6 4x4) for that purpose. Roll Tide!!


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

You will be fine with 2WD and a tire that is for Mud & Snow. Opt for a Posi-Track / Limited Slip/ what ever Toyota calls it.

I pull my boat to all but one ramp and don't have a problem....My brother spun the tire one time when getting into wet sand on the ramp @ Navy Point.

I have a open rear end....No Limited Slip and 3:08 gears. Not ideal for what I'm doing, but it works fine except for one ramp I want to use and can't.

This would be the shale ramp at Lillian and 98. It would be with my smaller boat too.

I launched there one time and dug a hole. Unloaded the boat ....moved over and about that time 3 guys came by and climbed in the bed.

The big boat has a lot of tounge weight, so it transfers to the truck.
The small boats do not.

Yes I will have a 4X4 for my next truck. This is so I can have access to Perdido Bay via the Fl. side and use a [email protected]*@y ramp.


----------

